

Entrepreneurial Habits - sirmxanot
http://seojuicer.com/establish-maintain-top-5-entrepreneurial-habits/

======
wccrawford
And for the love of all that is good, recognize that not everyone is alike.
Not everyone benefits from the tips in the article. Some are actually harmed
by them. It reduces their creativity and morale, not increases it.

There is no one-size-fits-all life plan.

~~~
sirmxanot
@wccrawford I'm just putting out some advice that works for me and those who I
work with. If you have some other methods of establishing habits that work for
you, I'd love to hear about them!

------
maukdaddy
I'm sure a site called seojuicer is both legit and an authoritative source on
this matter

------
cHalgan
I have to disagree. These are not entrepreneurial habits. These are top habits
for good managers.

The good entrepreneurial habits are:

1\. do one thing every day that scares you

2\. whatever you do it must not suck

~~~
sirmxanot
I know some of these habits like seem a lot like project management, but in my
experience managing yourself is necessary to reach your entrepreneurial
potential.

------
dave_sullivan
fwiw: I've found reading biographies of successful (whatever that means to
you) people really helpful. I've enjoyed reading more general stuff like 7
habits & millionaire mind and listening to guys like Jim Rohn & Tony Robbins,
but have found biographies most helpful in showing me the inevitable highs and
lows for many larger than life figures. My point being: to increase your odds
of "success", study it in its various forms.

~~~
codevandal
Do you have any recommendations for good biographies? Founders at Work is one
that I would recommend.

~~~
dave_sullivan
Founders at Work was a good one. Some that I really liked (not all
biographical per se, some more non-fiction, and many non-SV related):

\------------Tech------------

"The Difference Between God and Larry Ellison" (Oracle, Ellison, the birth of
the DB)

"The New New Thing" (about Jim Clark, netscape, SGI, what became webmd)

"In the plex" (Google)

"The Nudist on the Late Shift" (kind of like founders at work, a bit light but
hey)

"Hackers" (by Stephen Levy, again, kind of light, but entertaining)

"The Hacker Crackdown" (by Bruce Sterling, entertaining)

\------------General Business------------

"Losing My Virginity" (Richard Branson)

"King of Capital" (Steve Schwarzman, guy that started Blackrock)

"Art of the Deal" (Trump)

"The Age of Turbulence" (Alan Greenspan)

"Barbarians at the Gate" (RJR Nabisco takeover in 80s)

"Liar's Poker" (the mortgage bond)

"Den of Thieves" (Milken, Boesky, the junk bond)

"Conspiracy of Fools" (Enron)

\------------Historical------------

"Carnegie" (by Peter Krass)

"Dark Genius of Wall Street" (Jay Gould + most of the robber barons)

"Titan: The life of John D. Rockefeller" (Rockefeller)

"The House of Morgan" (JP Morgan, etc.)

"Disraeli: A Brief Life" (Benjamin Disraeli)

"Hitler: Hubris", "Hitler: Nemesis", "The Hitler Myth" (all by Ian Kershaw,
all really good, covers a lot of territory)

"Postwar: A History of Europe Since 1945" (not biography but REALLY good)

\------------Cool Story------------

"Life" (Keith Richards, still in the middle of it but so far so good)

"Blow" (the book that turned into the movie, they left a lot out of the movie)

"Catch me if you can" (book that turned into the movie, again, they left a ton
out of the movie, the book is autobiographical)

That's a pretty good list of some of the ones I've enjoyed over the years,
hope someone finds some of them enjoyable.

